# My fitness plan for you guys



## Kayteuk (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry I have only just got this up. I have a hardcore fitness regime going right now, its exhausting and just about physically possible. I am trying to get in the Royal Air Force as a medical officer but I want to be the best in fitness when I get in. Because I love a challenge, and i'm ridiculously and pathetically competitive.

So far I just seem to be gaining muscle very fast, I will post each day's regime in a timely manner, because its very long to type out completely.

Its based on what my Personal trainer gave me to pass the RAF fitness with "Excellent" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I have been working out every day since May, so don't expect to be able to go and copy this work out straight away. It took me months to build up to this without killing myself.

Here's what I am doing:
*My Saturday Routine
*
*6:30am *Change and warm up

*7am-8am:* 1 hour running on treadmill, 1% incline, 7mph.

*8am-9am: *cycling 10mph for another hour...(It begins to tingle here! And also its time to get out the second hand towel!)

*9am-9:30:* Relaxing rowing and stretch out, including flexibility training

*9:30-10:30am* Crunches with ball, Modified plank X 4. Modified side plank on each side X 4 (All for 30 seconds building up to 60), dumbbell curls X 40 on each arm with 8kg, Press Ups (55+ per min....I go for exactly 1 min!) and Sit Ups (55+ in 1 min).

*10:30am-11:15:* Either work with my PT or do a class called Abs attack!

*11:30-12:30: *Shower and in to bathing suit, Do 30 Min's worth of crawl in 50m pool, shower again, steam room and sauna and warm down in the sauna as the heat is amazing. And by 12:30 its pretty empty on a Saturday (Because most people have hangovers!)

*12:30:* Change and then home! And often take the dog for a 2km walk when I get home as a further cool down.

*
Kcal burnt: 2000*


_That's what I do on a Saturday, and its my first page to type out from my work out journal as my weeks start on Saturday (I like to think!). I never do this every day, its just plain murder to do it daily!

It burns 1890Kcal for just that routine, with the warm down and dog walk its close to 2000kcal. 

I also do not drink Coffee, no more Alcohol at all, no chocolate, and no more take aways. (I slip up on these!) during my work out I will have about 4 bottles of water and 2 protein bars. I also take 3 sweat towels as it gets pretty hot! 
I take multivitamins and extra iron every day.
I plan on running the Marathon next year as I love to run, I really love to work out, and I hope you guys enjoyed this as I know I was meant to put it up ages ago!

I do not take any diet supplements, and again I repeat this is not a daily thing! Saturday is my crazy day to myself where I can go wild. Normally its 8am for class. Finish at 5ish, back home to help out, but now I have a bit more time for myself as my sister has some new NHS carers coming round more often.
_


*My Sunday Routine*

Arrive about 9:30, get dressed slowly as its a Sunday, I will not move fast for anyone!
*9am-10am* Warm up with Rowing, crunches and Dumbell curls. 
*10am-11am*  Spin class 
*11am-12pm *Yoga Hatha Class


*
Kcal burnt: 800*


_
(Im lucky my gym gives free classes to members, I love the classes because it means I get to go out and meet new people, as well as have more fun working out!)
Sunday Is carb day! So lots of pasta and water, to keep me going for the rest of the week. I tend to eat Pasta with Fish and lots of Vegtables and fruit. Its my good day as I have time to cook!_




*My Monday Routine*

I do this one at home and try to get my sister to do it with me also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is to build up muscle, and I also take some protein supplements with this, as I think supplements are good, protein shakes are awful!


                   SETS  REPS  
Modified Plank 4  60 seconds
Back Extension 4            12-15 
Isometric Biceps with Towel    
Isometric Shoulder with Towel    
Calf Raises with Chair 412-15 
Lying Leg Curls 4          12-15 
Dumbbell Crunches 4 12-15 
Dolphin Pose 4          12-15 
Dumbbell Side Bends 4 12-15 
Hip Flexor 4               12-15 
Back Extension 4      12-15 
Banana 4 
Bridge-Ups 4                 12-15 
Modified Side Plank 4  
Reverse Crunch 4        12-15 
Swimming 4               12-15 

Stretch After Strength Training 
              Do 2 dances on my X pole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats good strength training. 

*
Kcal burnt: 300 ish*


_
All of the demos for these exercises are on Spark people which i LOVE!  This work out dosent really tire me out, I do it over 24 hours to keep busy and when finishing homework and stuff. Its good to get your blood flowing and is easy to do on a day off.  _


*Tuesday: Lazy bum day!*

This is my day with the most lectures so I do nothing all day, a bit of meditation, but nothing worth noting. I munch through a lot of food on this day, and usually a lot of tea!

*
Wednesday: Another Lecture day
*
I do Yoga and Pilates by my lonesome in my room, and walk my dog about 1 mile.


----------



## redambition (Nov 6, 2008)

that's a really hardcore routine.

you say you work out every day - what about the rest days? that could be part of the reason you're feeling so exhausted. thee body needs time to recuperate after this sort of thing.


----------



## mamadiaspora (Nov 6, 2008)

lol... you're insane. That's a really hardcore fitness regime! Looks fun though


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## florabundance (Nov 6, 2008)

oh dear lord lol. tired just reading that.
quick q, why don't u drink coffee?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2008)

Be careful of overtraining.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Go Kayte....I'm exhausted just reading this...I'll take a few breaks for ya!!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Nov 6, 2008)

wow, I've been trying to get motivated in that way.  How do you do it?  Can you show us a recent picture of how toned you are to motivate the rest of us?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2008)

Agreed! Show us progress pics.


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 7, 2008)

I have one pic but im in a thong so I will censor and put it up!
Mon Thurs and Fri aremy days off because I need them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I think the exhaustion was due to low iron, but since recently with the upped iron I feel a tonne better.


----------



## redambition (Nov 7, 2008)

it's good to know you are taking rest days. i'm very conscious of this now because i made the mistake of not taking enough of them earlier this year and it was no fun


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_oh dear lord lol. tired just reading that.
quick q, why don't u drink coffee?_

 
I had a sensitivity test done and I am sensitive to caffine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 along with afew other things


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't even run on the treadmill for 5 mins let alone for an hour! I'm soo unfit!
Good Luck!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG!! you will have such a killer bod in a few months!

I think i average 20-25 hours of sleep during the 5 day weekday, i think i would faint if i spent my weekends working out T___T Damn im 110 pounds but im probably really unhealthy D:


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 12, 2008)

Added some more info on my monday routine, Monday is "Kayte being a lazy bum day" so I tend to do about 3 exercises in the morning, 2 at lunchtime, and the rest over the evening. Honestly...I do the Plank and Modified plank while cooking dinner. Im a freak!

I always do something on my pole every night as its relaxing just dancing to music and spinning about.. Woohoo!

I will try to update more soon!


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 20, 2008)

I think that is maybe over exercising, 5 hours of exercise a day won't do anyone any good!!!! you would need to eat about 4000 calories a day to stay healthy!!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 20, 2008)

Its not overexercising I am pretty sure of it. I think it would be for some people, but I have grown up doing cross country competitions, which I trained daily, and I did 5 dance lessons of different dance types, swimming, gymnastics and martial arts.
I don't really get tired and my blood tests are really good. I like to keep healthy and I am trying to get in to the RAF with record fitness scores for women when I qualify as a MD. I want to run the marathon next year too! 

I get regular doctors checks because I realise this is vigorous, but I am not overdoing it, I have had no physical injuries or major sickness recently.

I only do a few days really hardcore, and the rest I maintain by doing Yoga, meditation (between lectures) and Pilate's.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 11, 2009)

Very good plan!!

It reminds me of the time i was doing tennis competitions... and reading this makes me want to work out again, so thank you!!! 

Keep it up girl!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow this is a old topic of mine....Shees! Well I am currently just on month 2 week 2 of my Triathlon training plan and looking at that plan up there I feel like that was easy... I tend to do 5-6 gym classes a day plus running and work. 

As said in another topic, I highly recommend attending all Les Mills classes if you want to loose weight and tone up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hoping to be a qualified instructor by early next year.

I do train 7 days a week, but give each muscle group a day off to repair and build. I will have some progress photos next week to show. However its still early days again, I did the above routine for about 3 months, got really sick (not exercise related!) and stopped. I just got back in to exercising 2 1/2 months ago so its taking a while for the results to come back. Needless to say though, I am happy because I have some arm muscles compared to the skin and bone I had before!

Dropped a few inches from my waist hips and bust (sadly) but its more muscle there now and I feel fantastic and apparently I look very glowing according to a lot of people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its all about eating a good diet too, I eat 3500 calories a day because I burn roughly that many in a day, but of healthy items. I cut back on alcohol and going out, went vegan for a while. Recently I had a hiccup and my body was just craving alcohol and nutella... Okay it was just craving plain chocolate which I never used to like, so now after 3 days of sheer chocolate madness I am back on the bandwagon.

One thing I learnt is its okay to fall off, just keep going and hop back on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once you get in to a exercise routine also, it becomes easier to stick too. And if your someone who cant sit still, you don't necessarily have to have rest days, just take days off muscle training certain groups, and cardio is something you can do every day, and yoga , so if I am sore there is still something to do.

Being a gym-a-holic is good! Seriously! I have a new social life, new friends, and its something I love to look forward to at work. I wake up in the morning less groggy and I noticed I am more focused on my job and less depressed. So what are you all waiting for? Get off your chair and go


----------

